# Wood Pallets



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

A business near by always has these out for free. I'm thinking of getting a few to make a coffin. 

DH & my dad say 

"they're so hard to take apart"

Are they right?

I think they are just saying it so I dont go get them. party poopers!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nah...go for it. If you have the will power, then pallet wood is great for all sorts of uses.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The wood is hard but it isn't impossible......go for it.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Pallet lumber is Great = Free

Try a flat prybar & big hammer.

You will want to predrill your nail hole to prevent spliting on older skid lumber.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I have used them for years and some are very very hard to get apart and heavy. I now look for the pine ones they are very light and easy to deal with. My local Harbor Freight has pine ones each week and they love for people to dispose of them.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes free and good ruafraid is correct though be picky


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

There is a shipping pallet in a dumpster at the house they are building beside me, and was wondering what I could make out of it. There are 14, 3 foot boards, and four boards that make the frame. Any suggestons?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I used pallet wood to board up my windows. I made a frame out of 1x2 and then randomly nailed it to that.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

that is what i spent sunday doing:
pallet toe pinchers 
i used a big pry bar to remove the boards. and a numatic stapler and glue to assemble.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I found some extra large pallets (8'x8') at my local mattress store. I asked and they said please take as many as you want. The lumber is much larger, and if you can get them home in one piece, they can make great structures (walls, cages, floors-whatever)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We have been using pallets for the past couple years...
We used them to make our haunted house facade:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/House/house_day.jpg
And we also made a fence out of some left over boards:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2006/House/fence_close.jpg

And yes the things can be hard to get apart at times...
But we started using a saws-all to cut the nails, rather than trying to get the boards out... And it sped the process up quite a bit!
Good luck!
.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

If you have a Tigersaw (Sawsall) with a metal cutting blade its easy. Just slide the blade between the boards and the nails. Expect your end results to be heavy though =).


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I found that it's hard not to split some of the wider pieces... you might want to just saw off the ends where it's nailed down.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

thank you everyone! I've been keeping my eyes opened for pallets and now I can't find any! LOL will check the mattress stores!


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

We've used pallets for walls in our haunt for the last 3 yrs. Free wood and when done discard in a large dumpster.

As for taking them apart, I would suggest using a grinder with a metal cutoff wheel. Take off the heads of the nails, then pry apart. Otherwise you will have some work to do. Most pallets are put together with a coated spiral sinker. Some nails are a combo of a ring shank and a spiral. Those are even worse. The lighter the wood, should be the easier. Oak, Mahogany, and Ash pallets are the worst. Some nails will just not budge, thats how I found grinding the heads off worked well.

Hope this helps.

Later,
GD


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I used pallet wood for boarding up my smaller windows, but then found that they weren't big enough to go across my larger window. So I bought some fence pickets from Lowe's. I picked out all of the broken pickets that they had and they sold them to me for half price (about 75 cents per board). I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to match the fence pickets to the pallet wood very well but a quick wash in watered down black craft paint yielded spectacular results:










So if you can't find pallets for free, the next best thing is cheap fence pickets and a little black paint!


----------

